# Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?



## badstinger (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte folgende Frage:
Ist es erlaubt, Gefangene Fische direkt am Wasser zu schlachten und auszunehmen? 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob dies verboten ist...

Gruß badstinger


----------



## wilhelm (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Und wie willst du den Fisch säubern? (Jetzt sag nicht mit Teich/Flusswasser)Zweite Frage : Wie willst du die Innereien entsorgen?
 Also ich würde es alleine aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen lassen.
 Da es sich ja letztlich um Schlachtabfälle handelt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es erlaubt ist.

 Petri Heil wünscht
 Wilhelm


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es meine ich überwiegend verboten ist. ... ( Man berichtige mich wenn ich mich irre  )....
Möchte ich mal anmerken, das es je nach Gewässer problematisch ist ider eben nicht. ...
Extrembeispiel: Rhein und Teich!

Am Teich würde ich nichmal im Ansatz drauf kommen....- am Rhein sehe ich sowas gelassener


----------



## kernell32 (12. Juli 2015)

Hier in BaWü lernt man im Vorbereitungskurs dass man die Innereien vergraben oder mit nach Hause nehmen soll. Ist soweit ich mich erinnere auch eine Prüfungsfrage.
Ins Wasser schmeissen ist verboten, machen hier aber fast alle.
Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich zumindest in grossen Fliessgewässern wie dem Rhein da auch kein Problem, die Aale und Vögel kümmern sich schon drum. Ein verwesender toter Fisch ist ja auch teil des Systems.
Der Grund für das Verbot die Innereien einfach ins Wasser zu werfen ist, laut Lehrgangsleiter, dass durch Vögel Krankheiten von einem Gewässer ins andere transportiert werden könne wenn die sich die Sachen schnappen.


----------



## ronram (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Warum sollte das Schlachten und Ausnehmen am Wasser verboten sein, solange du keine Abfälle hinterlässt? 

Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass es diverse Vorschriften gibt, die es einem Untersagen Fischabfälle am und im Wasser zu entsorgen. 
Abfallentsorgung, Wasserhaushalt, Hygiene, ... da gibt's bestimmt genug zu lesen. Von der Gemeinde bis hin zur Bundesebene.

In NRW im Landschaftsschutzgebiet und Naturschutzgebiet und im geschützten Landschaftsbestandteil (damit dürften nahezu alle NRW Gewässer abgedeckt sein) kannst du davon ausgehen, dass jeder Kreis in seinen Landschaftplan schreibt, dass es verboten ist (Abfälle zu hinterlassen).

Und ganz davon abgesehen, dass es (sehr wahrscheinlich) erlaubt ist, würde ich persönlich aus hygienischen Gründen darauf verzichten den geöffneten Fisch mit dem Wasser in Kontakt kommen zu lassen.
So gelangen Keime an das Fleisch, die sonst nicht an den "Innenraum" des Fisches gelangen.
"Sauber" wird der Fisch durch das Wasser nicht.


----------



## Erdmännchen (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Wenn man die Überbleibsel nicht gerade am Badestrand zum Sonnen in den Sand legt, sehe ich persönlich auch kein all zu großes Problem. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das handhabt, aber wenn ich mit Köderfisch ansitze, dann nehme ich am Ende des Angeltages den Köderfisch auch nicht mit nach Hause, um diesen in meiner Mülltonne zu entsorgen, sondern er darf zur Freude von anderen Fischen, Vögeln, Krebsen oder anderen Tieren wieder "schwimmen". Mit Innereien verläuft es doch da quasi identisch.
Bei mir würde sich jedenfalls kein Kontrolleur, Polizist oder sonst was dafür einen Finger rühren.


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Juli 2015)

Ohne jetzt auf die rechtlichen Aspekte einzugehen.

Ich verfahre in der Praxis so:

der Fisch wird kurz nach dem töten ausgenommen (außer Aale) und die Eingeweide wandern in die Büsche. Natürlich wird der Fisch in dem Gewässer ausgewaschen. Wie will man denn einen Fisch ordentlich ausnehmen ohne ihn zwischenzeitlich auszuwaschen?

Zu Hause wird er dann nochmal äußerst gründlich gereinigt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

....und nachher ordentlich gegart....- No Prob!!


----------



## Fördefischer (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich differenziere das je nach Gewässer... in der Ostsee - weit ab von jeglichen Badestränden und im Bestfall auch nicht unbedingt in der Nähe viel frequentierter Spazierstrecken o.ä. versteht sich - nehme ich den Fang direkt aus und meist ist bereits am nächsten Morgen nix mehr davon übrig, das regeln die Krabben, Krebse und Grundeln meisterhaft  
 Nix anderes passiert schließlich auch täglich auf sämtlichen Angelkuttern wenn die Heimfahrt ansteht, man sieht und hört dann die riesen Möwenschwärme die dem Kutter lautstark folgen *meins, meiiins, meiiiiiins* 

 Am See oder Bach hingegen mache ich persönlich es nicht da ich mir vorstellen könnte dass es sich auf die Wasserqualität bei entsprechender Menge an Innereien auf Dauer doch negativ auswirken könnte und es meist auch nicht genug Resteverwerter wie in der Ostsee gibt... auch ist das meiste Teichwasser dann doch nicht soo einladend mein Essen dort abzuspülen ^^ Meerwasser stört mich da hingegen gar nicht...


----------



## siloaffe (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich angele zu 95% am Rhein und wenn ich n Fisch mit nehme wird er kurz nach dem Schlachten ausgenommen und die Innereien sind Grundel/Möwenfutter.....


----------



## namycasch (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Petri.

Auch wenn, wie beschrieben, der Abfall von Möven, Krabben ect. gefressen wird, es könnte ja doch etwas übrig bleiben. Ich möchte aber meinen Angelplatz "sauber" verlassen.

Ich nehme meine Fische mit und nehme sie zu Hause aus.

Somit gehe ich jedem Ärger aus dem Weg.

Im Delmenhorster Verein ist es eh strengstens verboten Fische am Wasser aus zunehmen und die Abfälle in der Natur zu entsorgen.

Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



badstinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte folgende Frage:
> Ist es erlaubt, Gefangene Fische direkt am Wasser zu schlachten und auszunehmen?
> ...


Wie so oft in Deutschland - mit 16 Landesfischereigesetzen und 16 Verordnungen dazu, plus die Regeln von ca. 40 Landes- und Spezialverbänden und die des einzelnen Bewirtschafters/Vereines:
Eine pauschale Antwort ist nicht möglich, es gibt zig unterschiedliche Regelungen, die man fürs einzelne Gewässer erfragen muss.


----------



## Aurikus (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich angele zu 95% am Rhein und wenn ich n Fisch mit nehme wird er kurz nach dem Schlachten ausgenommen und die Innereien sind Grundel/Möwenfutter.....


Jo, dito!


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Nee, mach ich nicht. Ins Wasser entsorgen ist irgendwie respektlos (rein persönliches moralisches Empfinden ), vergraben ist mir zuviel Arbeit und in die Büsche werfen stinkt doch viel zu sehr...andere Angler wollen da auch noch angeln.

Ich nehme zuhause aus, tüte das Gekröse ein und schmeiße es nachts bei einem unliebsamen Nachbarn in die Tonne!


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Du warst das also!!!


----------



## maciej.mucha (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Leidet nicht die Qualität des Fisches wenn man ihn töten und erst Stunden später aus nimmt? Das Blut gelangt doch ans Fleisch und gerinnt.
Und was ist wenn man versehentlich die Gallenblase erwischt? Dann kann man die Suppe doch nicht mehr rechtzeitig abwaschen...


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



maciej.mucha schrieb:


> Leidet nicht die Qualität des Fisches wenn man ihn töten und erst Stunden später aus nimmt? Das Blut gelangt doch ans Fleisch und gerinnt.
> Und was ist wenn man versehentlich die Gallenblase erwischt? Dann kann man die Suppe doch nicht mehr rechtzeitig abwaschen...



Wie jetzt? Meine Forellen, die ich mitnehme, töte ich am Wasser, lege sie dann im Kescher in den kühlen Bach und nehme sie zu hause aus. Was soll darunter leiden? Das Fleisch ist perfekt. Die Barsche fliegen tot in die Büsche. Gibt ja genug Raubtiere die sich freuen.
Und die Galle zu treffen ist, bei etwas Vorsicht und ohne nen halben Kasten Bier, schon beinahe wie ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## W-Lahn (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Meine Forellen, die ich mitnehme, töte ich am Wasser, lege sie dann im Kescher in den kühlen Bach und nehme sie zu hause aus. Was soll darunter leiden? Das Fleisch ist perfekt. Die Barsche fliegen tot in die Büsche. Gibt ja genug Raubtiere die sich freuen.
> Und die Galle zu treffen ist, bei etwas Vorsicht und ohne nen halben Kasten Bier, schon beinahe wie ein 6er im Lotto.



Tote Fische sollten man nicht im Wasser lagern auch nicht in "kühlen Bächen", ziemlich das ungünstigste was man machen kann... Auf das Kommentar zu den Barschen gehe ich besser  nicht ein...


----------



## ronram (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



maciej.mucha schrieb:


> Leidet nicht die Qualität des Fisches wenn man ihn töten und erst Stunden später aus nimmt? Das Blut gelangt doch ans Fleisch und gerinnt.
> Und was ist wenn man versehentlich die Gallenblase erwischt? Dann kann man die Suppe doch nicht mehr rechtzeitig abwaschen...


Bleibt denn genügend Blut im Fisch um die Fleischqualität negativ zu beeinflussen, wenn man den Fisch richtig tötet?  (--> Ausbluten)
Mit einem Kiemenbogenrundschnitt kann man die Gallenblase nicht verletzen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Die Barsche fliegen tot in die Büsche. Gibt ja genug Raubtiere die sich freuen.


Da muss man jetzt nix zu sagen ... #q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (24. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Bei mir kommen die Fische unausgenommen direkt in die Kühltasche und werden relativ zeitnah nach Hause gebracht und dort ausgenommen. Den Tipp mit Nachbars Mülltonne finde ich Klasse... 

Stundenlang bleibt bei mir kein Fisch in der Kühltasche, entweder ich fahre zeitnah nach Hause, oder ich setze zurück, wenn ich noch ein paar Stunden bleiben möchte.

Ausnehmen und ins Wasser/Gebüsch werfen mache ich nicht. Klar freuen sich die Aal & Co., aber ich empfinde das für mich irgendwie, als ob ich Müll wegwerfe. Ich werfe auch keine Essensreste in die Büsche oder ins Wasser.
Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass es etwas gaga ist, da man ja auch anfüttert und das ja quasi dasselbe ist.

Ich werfe einfach nichts in die Gegend, selbst wenn es verrottet oder gefressen werden wird. Manchmal ist man einfach "komisch" und unlogisch. Muss auch mal sein #t

PS: Ich würde aber niemand verurteilen, der Innereien in den Rhein oder Ostsee etc. entsorgt. NUr selbst machen würde ich es nicht


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Da muss man jetzt nix zu sagen ... #q



Es besteht Entnahmepflicht im Salmonidengewässer für Barsche aller Größen. Da die meistens nur 10-12cm lang sind, mag ich die nicht mitnehmen. Fischsuppe ist nicht mein Ding.

@W-Lahn...Warum soll es das ungünstigste sein, wenn ich einen toten, ausgebluteten,  unausgenommenen Fisch mal ne halbe Stunde im kühlen Bach lagere? Also ich habe absolut keine negativen Erfahrungen, sprich Qualitätseinbußen festgestellt.


----------



## phirania (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Am Gewässer Ausnehmen  / Filetieren nach dem Angeltag kein Problem.
Fischreste ins Gebüsch werfen,NO GO hab da ein Problem mit Raten und Füchsen am Angelplatz.
Reste ins Gewässer,auch nicht jedermans Sache aber wer einmal ein Fischsterben am Gewässer mit erlebt hat weiß wieviele Helfer es gibt die das entsorgen...
Natürlich nicht in einem Trinkwasser Schutzgebiet sondern in einem normalen Angelgewässer.


----------



## lausi97 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> @W-Lahn...Warum soll es das ungünstigste sein, wenn ich einen toten, ausgebluteten,  unausgenommenen Fisch mal ne halbe Stunde im kühlen Bach lagere? Also ich habe absolut keine negativen Erfahrungen, sprich Qualitätseinbußen festgestellt.



Weil der Verwesungsprozess direkt nach dem Abschlagen beginnt, und durch die Bakterien im  Wasser verstärkt wird.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> @W-Lahn...Warum soll es das ungünstigste sein, wenn ich einen toten, ausgebluteten,  unausgenommenen Fisch mal ne halbe Stunde im kühlen Bach lagere? Also ich habe absolut keine negativen Erfahrungen, sprich Qualitätseinbußen festgestellt.



Wie Lausi schon richtig angemerkt hat, Wasser ist das ideale Milieu für Bakterien jeglicher Art...


----------



## Westblutossi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Hi,

ich hab das die Tage mal bei nem anderen Angler gesehen, direkt nach dem Fang Schlachten und ausnehmen. Ich persönlich war sehr verwundert, weil er den ausgenommenen Fisch dann noch in seinen Kescher legte, der ja eigentlich zum landen von Fischen gedacht ist. War bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nie ein Thema für mich gewesen, und würde ich niemals machen. Außerdem ist es hier in Sachsen eine Prüfungsfrage, wie schon einer meiner Vorredner gepostet hat, und verboten.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Es besteht Entnahmepflicht im Salmonidengewässer für Barsche aller Größen. Da die meistens nur 10-12cm lang sind, mag ich die nicht mitnehmen. Fischsuppe ist nicht mein Ding.
> .



Wenn Barsche sich dort wohlfühlen und Salmoniden regelmäßig besetzt werden müssen ist der verwendete Terminus vielleicht nicht unbedingt zutreffend...


----------



## oberfranke (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wenn Barsche sich dort wohlfühlen und Salmoniden regelmäßig besetzt werden müssen ist der verwendete Terminus vielleicht nicht unbedingt zutreffend...


Sehe ich genauso. Da Barsche dort sicherlich nicht besetzt werden und sich scheinbar dort auch fortpflanzen ist die Forelle eigentlich der regionfremde Fisch. 

Ok, ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Selbst wenn es seitens des Bewirtschafters die Maßgabe gibt, dass Barsche aus hegerischen Gründen entnommen werden müssen:

a) tut selbst denken und entscheiden manchmal richtig gut
b) kann man die Barsche wenigstens sinnvoll verwerten, ob als Köderfisch, Suppe oder frittiert
c) "in die Büsche schmeißen" hat einen sehr respektlosen Beigeschmack, was den Umgang und die Sichtweise auf die Natur betrifft

Ja es gibt Gewässerordnungen und in der Regel haben sie auch einen Sinn und wir tun gut daran, wenn wir uns daran halten. Besonders wenn man Gast an einem Gewässer ist, sollte man die Wünsche und Regeln des Gastgebers respektieren.
Dennoch gibt es Härtefälle, wo ein wenig ziviler Ungehorsam gut tut und selbstständiges Denken wertvoller ist, als stupides Befolgen unsinniger Regularien.

Das meine unwichtige Meinung dazu.

Zum Thema ausnehmen: Ein Fisch sollte möglichst schnell ausgenommen werden und keinesfalls danach mehr im Wasser gekühlt werden. Das beschleunigt den Verwesungsprozess enorm. Besser wäre zB ein nasser Leinenbeutel, weil durch die Verdunstung ein Kühlungseffekt entsteht. (Kennt jeder, der mit nassen Klamotten rumläuft, das friert man selbst im Sommer sehr schnell)


----------



## kreuzass (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich hatte mir diese Frage auch einmal gestellt und ich bin zu folgender Vorgehensweise gekommen:

1. GVO studieren
2. Wenn nicht explizit verboten, aber dennoch Unsicherheiten bestehen, beim Pächter/Bewirtschafter nachfragen
3. Wenn erlaubt, dann extra Tüte für die Abfälle, Lappen/Geschirrtuch (oder ähnlich) und eine Pulle Leitungswasser zum Ausspülen mitnehmen
4. Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen
5. Müll wieder mitnehmen

Fertig ist die Laube.

PS: Entschuppen kann ich auch getrost zuhause. Das muss und sollte auch nicht am Gewässer geschehen.


----------



## Relgna (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich mache das auch, ich habe einen Müllbeutel dabei.
Danach werden sie in klarem Wasser im Mobil nochmals abgewasche und dann gekühlt oder je nach Bedarf gleich eingefrohren.


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Zum Thema ausnehmen: Ein Fisch sollte möglichst schnell ausgenommen werden und keinesfalls danach mehr im Wasser gekühlt werden. Das beschleunigt den Verwesungsprozess enorm.



Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Wenn aber der Fisch nicht aufgeschnitten und ausgenommen wird, spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen, den eine halbe Stunde im kalten Wasser zu kühlen, danach nach hause (ca. 10 min) und danach auszunehmen. Also bei mir war da bis jetzt noch nichts verwest. Ist wahrscheinlich alles eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Wenn aber der Fisch nicht aufgeschnitten und ausgenommen wird, spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts dagegen, den eine halbe Stunde im kalten Wasser zu kühlen, danach nach hause (ca. 10 min) und danach auszunehmen. Also bei mir war da bis jetzt noch nichts verwest. Ist wahrscheinlich alles eine Frage der Zeit.



Verwest natürlich nicht, aber eine höhere Bakterienkonzentration ist sicherlich vorhanden. Augen, Mund und Kiemen sind herrvoragende Angriffspunkte bei der Lagerung im Wasser....


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit zufällig im Netz eine Doktorarbeit (kein Scherz) gefunden... zwar ging es nicht speziell um dieses Thema, aber u.a. wurde auf die Hygiene bzw. Keimentwicklung eingegangen wenn man die Fische direkt am Wasser ausnimmt oder erst "daheim". 

Google ist dein Freund, kann ja jeder nachlesen. Aber zusammengefasst... Fische sofort kühl lagern und erst daheim ausnehmen ist die bessere Variante bzw. die mit weniger Keimen |supergri


----------



## Kalunga (25. August 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit zufällig im Netz eine Doktorarbeit (kein Scherz) gefunden... zwar ging es nicht speziell um dieses Thema, aber u.a. wurde auf die Hygiene bzw. Keimentwicklung eingegangen wenn man die Fische direkt am Wasser ausnimmt oder erst "daheim".
> 
> Google ist dein Freund, kann ja jeder nachlesen. Aber zusammengefasst... Fische sofort kühl lagern und erst daheim ausnehmen ist die bessere Variante bzw. die mit weniger Keimen |supergri



Habe mir jetzt zwar nicht die Mühe gemacht die Arbeit zu durchforsten, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte die Küche immer der bevorzugte Schlachtplatz sein, da in der Regel steriler. 
Man möge sich einfach nur mal mit Listerien bzw. Listeriose auseinandersetzen. Daneben gibt es einen Haufen weiterer in der Natur vorkommende pathogene Keime...

Wenn man schon das Tier am Wasser ausnimmt, dann sollte man die Abfälle entweder vergraben oder mitnehmen und fachgerecht entsorgen.


----------



## bream (13. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

alles halb so wild. nehme die fische direkt am wasser aus. eingeweide und kopf landen im Gebüsch oder im wasser, der fisch wird mit Flusswasser ausgewaschen und daheim nochmal mit klarem Leitungswasser.


----------



## stonehammer (23. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ist bei uns in Bayern auch kein Problem. Es ist nur verboten die Eingeweide ins Wasser oder Gebüsch zu werfen. Ich nehme auch gleich unverzüglich nach dem abstechen aus. Abfälle werden dann im müllbeutel entsorgt. Ich lasse die Eingeweide ungern länger als ne halbe Stunde drin gerade im sommer.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Die Fische müssen ausreichend entfernt vom Gewässer ausgenommen werden. 
Ein Vergraben würde bedeuten das die Innereien etc. mehr als 50cm tief vergraben werden müssen.
Die Jäger müssen dies auch beherzigen.

(Wer möchte kann mal im eigenen Garten versuchen ein 60cm tiefes Loch zu graben, was für eine Aktion dies ist)

In Moorgegenden vielleicht mit einer Schaufel möglich,
bei den meisten Baggerseen und Flüssen wird dies ohne Spitzhacke etc. jedoch nicht möglich sein.
Habt Ihr beim Fischen immer eine gute Schaufel dabei?

Der Hauptgrund hierfür ist die Verbreitung von Krankheiten und Schädlingen.


----------



## Mollebulle (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich entschuppe die Fische auf meinem Boot und nehm sie dann aus ..#6
anschließend wird dann mit dem (trinkwassersauberen) Seerheinwasser ausgespült und die Fische  in der Kühlbox gelagert :m
So vermeide ich die S...ei daheim wo dann nur noch im Waschbecken "nachgespült" werden muss #6
Ach ja, die Schuppen und das Eingeweide werden wieder dem natürlichen Kreislauf zugeführt.....:m


----------



## Steph75 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

So ist es richtig. Vielleicht nicht gerade an nem kleinen Teich , aber ansonsten ist es überhaupt kein Problem die Schlachtreste im Gewässer zu entsorgen. Wer will auch die Sauerei zu Hause haben?. Und der blödsinn mit den Keimen..... Mag ja alles sein..... Aber zu Hause nochmal die Filets ordentlich säubern..... Dürfte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

In Bayern und NRW ist es jedenfalls verboten.
In anderen Bundesländern weis sich es nicht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



> Wenn man schon das Tier am Wasser ausnimmt, dann sollte man die Abfälle entweder vergraben oder mitnehmen und fachgerecht entsorgen.


 
 Respekt, klingt sehr professionell, Kaluga. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir noch nie so richtige Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man "*fachgerecht entsorgt*". Kannst Du mir das mal genauer erläutern? Hast Du ein eigenes Tierkrematorium zu Hause?

 An sonsten kann ich nur sagen, die alten Reste der vor Ort geschuppten Fische an manchen Angelplätzen stören mich schon ein wenig. Selbst vergabe ich die Schlachtreste von Fischen entweder auf dem eigenen Komposthaufen oder entsorge sie, stets darauf bedacht, dass sie niemandem stören könnten, diskret am Angelplatz - wenn nichts dagegen spricht, durchaus auch mal im Wasser, je nach Gewässerbedingungen.  

 Als Anmerkung: Auf den Ostsee-Kuttern ist dies zwangsläufige Praxis, in Norwegen wird man meist vom Vermieter darauf hingewiesen, die Schlachtabfälle - in diesem Fall meist in Größenordnungen - bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit aufs Wasser zu nehmen.

 LG Ralf


----------



## wusel345 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Sieht doch lecker aus, wenn man die Schwimmblase und die Innereien eines große Karpfens am Wegesrand liegen sieht. So geschehen vor ca. 1 1/2 Monaten an einem See von unserem Verein. :r

An unseren Gewässern strengstens untersagt. Leider konnte ich den Verursacher bis heute nicht stellen. Ich weiß aber, wer es war. Treffe ich ihn am Wasser an gibts heute noch Ärger.


----------



## KarlK (28. September 2015)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Nennt mich jetzt blöd aber ich hab in zwanzig Jahren  Angelei immer folgendermaßen verfahren:

1) Betäuben, Ausbluten(Kiemenrundschnitt), ausnehmen und die Gedärme ab in ne Plastiktüte knoten rein und später dann in die nächstgelegenen Mülleimer rein und fertig.

Danach noch kurz im Fluss auswaschen und ab in die Kühlbox und fertig ist das....
Verstehe auch nicht so recht wo das Problem mit dem "im Fluss auswaschen" ist, der Fisch wird nachher nochmals kurz gewaschen und gut gegarrt wo sollen da die magischen Keime die hier wohl der ein oder andere vermutet herkommen?

Das das jetzt verboten wäre (sofern man KEINEN ABFALL hinterlässt) wäre mir jetzt absolut neu, das das an Puff-Gewässern nicht gerne gesehen oder verboten ist ist klar, solche Etablissements frequentiere ich aber auch nicht, von daher 
Am Fluss sehe ich echt nicht das Problem...



Grüße.


----------



## AllroundAngler N (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich persönlich nehme die Fische am Wasser aus und entsorge die Innerein im Wasser, weil ich der Meinung bin das wenn man einen Fisch entnimmt, den in dem Gewässer lebenden Tieren eine Nahrungsquelle nimmt. Deshalb versuche ich wenigstens einen Teil des Fisches wieder in den Nahrungskreislaufes zu bringen|engel:


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Gebe ich nun doch noch meine Senf dazu.

Fische Ausnehmen mach ich Zuhause!.
Innereien einfach ins Wasser zu werfen oder in die Pampa
werfen.........
muss nicht sein.

Da fällt mir ein das ich meistens eh filetiere und da wäre es wohl eh etwas zuviel des Guten was ich da an Resten endsorgen würde.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Hi,

Wenn ich Fische am Wasser entsorge, kommen die Eingeweide in eine Tüte, die ich zu Hause in die Gefriertruhe lege und bei der nächsten Müllabfuhr als nicht stinkenden Eiswürfel in die Tonne werf.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wenn ich Fische am Wasser entsorge, kommen die Eingeweide in eine Tüte, die ich zu Hause in die Gefriertruhe lege und bei der nächsten Müllabfuhr als nicht stinkenden Eiswürfel in die Tonne werf.



das ist mal ne Aussage. Du bist ein Held.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Wie ein anderer Boardie schon angemerkt hat, kannst du die Tüte mit den Eingeweiden auch einfach zuknoten. Dann stinkt da auch nix und man braucht sowas nicht noch Einfrieren und die Bakterien anderswo im Haus verteilen.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> das ist mal ne Aussage. Du bist ein Held.



Das kommt davon, wenn man noch ein Satz rausstreicht und es nicht mehr durchliest. #q


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Das kommt doch immer auf das Gewässer an. Angelt man an einem kleinen Teich und das Wasser hat 25 Grad, dann ist es wohl nicht so ratsam die Eingeweide eines großen Karpfen im Wasser zu entsorgen. In einem großen See mit vielen Krebsen und Aalen sieht das aber etwas anders aus.
Bei mir bekommen Fischabfälle keine eigene Plastiktüte. Gibt doch schon genug Plastikmüll.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Am Wasser nehme ich nichts aus...ist glaube ich sogar verboten bei uns. Würde ja auch ekelig aussehen, wenn jeder den Mist ins Wasser wirft bei den wenigen freien Angelplätzen bei uns....abgesehen davon das es u. a. noch die Ratten usw anlockt. Nötig ist es auch nicht...mir ist noch nie ein Fisch schlecht geworden.

Abfälle kommen bei mir auch nicht in die Tüte, sondern einfach ins Klo....das schont die Umwelt und ich muss nicht nach einem anstrengenden Angeltag runter zur Biotonne


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Abfälle kommen bei mir auch nicht in die Tüte, sondern einfach ins Klo....das schont die Umwelt und ich muss nicht nach einem anstrengenden Angeltag runter zur Biotonne



Wenn das alle so machen würden währen die Kläranlagen bestimmt begeistert.
Und Schlachtabfälle ins Klo ist bestimmt auch verboten.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



> Abfälle kommen bei mir auch nicht in die Tüte, sondern einfach ins  Klo....das schont die Umwelt und ich muss nicht nach einem anstrengenden  Angeltag runter zur Biotonne





GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Wenn das alle so machen würden währen die Kläranlagen bestimmt begeistert.
> Und Schlachtabfälle ins Klo ist bestimmt auch verboten.



mal abgesehn davon zieht es auch immer mehr Ratten in die Kanalisation. Die dann auch mal der "Futterspur" folgen können. Sogar Fallrohre sind da nicht wirklich ein Hinderniss. #d
Gut wenn man im 10.Stock wohnt vielleicht

|wavey:


----------



## AndiHam (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Grundsätzlich ist es eigentlich gar kein Problem sich so umweltgerecht zu verhalten, wie es halt geht.
Für manche Leute ist der 30 Meter entfernte Mülleimer ja schon eine rieeesen Hürde


----------



## Sneep (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> In Bayern und NRW ist es jedenfalls verboten.
> In anderen Bundesländern weis sich es nicht.



Hallo,

Ist die Ausage zu NRW eine Vermutung oder gibt es dafür eine Quelle?

Sneep


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es eigentlich gar kein Problem sich so umweltgerecht zu verhalten, wie es halt geht.
> Für manche Leute ist der 30 Meter entfernte Mülleimer ja schon eine rieeesen Hürde



Ja, wenn ich meine Madendose wegwerfe ist das o.k. Wenn ich meine Fischabfälle entsorgen will mache ich das zu Hause. (Kompost). Am nächsten Morgen hat sich 100% ein Abnehmer gefunden.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Von welchen Mengen an Gekröse sprechen wir denn überhaupt?

Wenn einer in Norwegen eine randvolle Mörtelwanne voller Fisch anfährt und anschließend verarbeitet, dann ist das der Erwähnung wert. Aber selbst diese Menge geht zurück in die See; da bleibt nicht eine Kalorie davon ungefressen.

Solche Mengen haben wir aber im Süßwasser nicht und auch hier wird so eine handvoll G'schlams binnen Stunden vom Fuchs, Krähen, oder im Wasser vom Getier verspachtelt.

An einem feinsäuberlich angelegten und gepflegten Angelteich ist das was anderes, aber da gibts dann auch entsprechende Bestimmungen und auch Entsorgungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Andal schrieb:


> .....Solche Mengen haben wir aber im Süßwasser nicht und auch hier wird so eine handvoll G'schlams binnen Stunden vom Fuchs, Krähen, oder im Wasser vom Getier verspachtelt........



Und wie schnell das verspachtet ist. 

Wir haben immer die Köderfische im Boot liegen gelassen. Beim Anlegen am Steg saßen die Krähen schon in den Bäumen und haben nach Beute (Köderfisch, Würmer, Maden und selbstverständlich auch Fischabfälle) ausschau gehalten. Da mußte man immer aufpassen das der Kahn schnell genug ausgeladen wurde, ansonsten haben die schwarzen Räuber alles geklaut. Die kannten Maden- und Wurmdosen, Boilies, Brot und alle anderen Köder. Ein Kollege hat immer seine Köderfische in einer kleinen Kühltasche mit Reißverschluß verpackt, die Krähen waren nach kurzer Zeit in der Lage den Reißverschluß zu öffnen.


----------



## wobbler68 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Hallo

Wir werfen Paniermehl ,Mais,Weizen,Boilies,Maden,Würmer ,Fischmehl,Fischstücke usw. ins Wasser um Fische anzulocken.
Und das oft Eimer weise.#c

Ich habe damit kein Problem meinen gefangen z.b.Hecht ,Zander,Aal oder Karpfen am Wasser auszunehmen und dann ins Wasser zu werfen. 
Natürlich so weit das Fische auch die Eingeweide ungestört fressen können.Der Schlachtplatz wird auch sauber hinterlassen.Und schon gibt es keinen Ärger. 

Kopf,Schuppen und säubern mache ich zuhause,obwohl unsere Teiche alle Trinkwasserqualität haben.
Und mehr als 1-3 Fische werden das nie,dafür haben wir ja Fangbegrenzungen.


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Wobei das Ausnehmen eines grade erst gefangenen Aales starke Nerven erfordert. 

Laut meinen Papieren ist das Ausnehmen am Wasser untersagt. Wir haben aber auch viele Gewässer, an denen Spaziergänger unterwegs sind, daher kann ich das noch verstehen, ein Jäger bricht das Wild auch nicht am Waldweg auf.

Würde es am liebsten auch direkt am Wasser erledigen, damit ich die Sauerrei nicht in der Küche habe.

VG


----------



## Isarfischerin (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Gut, wenn man Krebse hat....



Ich nehme nicht am Wasser aus, sondern in meiner Küche, dann werden Karkassen und Gekröse eingetütet, eingefroren und mehrmals im Jahr in Reusen gestopft.

Und ein paar Tage später haben sich die Fischreste dann in viele, viele leckere Signalkrebse verwandelt.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


(An den Gewässern, an denen wir angeln, ist das Ausnehmen am Wasser größtenteils sowieso ganz verboten. Wenn es denn erlaubt ist, dann nur, wenn die Innereien anschließend vergraben werden. Aber wer hat denn schon Lust, noch irgendwelche Gräben auszuheben? Also nehme ich grundsätzlich in meiner Küche aus)


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Aber wer hat denn schon Lust, noch irgendwelche Gräben auszuheben?



Ein Loch reicht doch. Du brauchst ja den Darm nicht der Länge nach bestatten.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich denke auch wenn man die schon aus nimmt direkt dann sollte man schon ein Loch graben und die Reste  dort rein geben. Ich nehme meistens die Fische immer erst Zuhause aus.


----------



## Mateo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

In BaWü (und Bayern glaub auch) ist es gesetzlich erlaubt Fische am Gewässer auszunehmen. Wenn das Ausnehmen am Wasser verboten ist, dann kommt dieses vom Fischereirechtinhaber. Allerdings ist es verboten die Innereien im Wasser oder der Natur drumherum zu entsorgen.


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Ich nehme immer am wasser aus und da fliegen auch die Innereien wieder rein. Sie werden ja auch nicht beerdigt wenn sie unter Wasser sterben  das vergraben zt. vorgeschrieben ist schockiert mich schon etwas


----------



## badstinger (28. April 2016)

*AW: Fisch am Gewässer ausnehmen?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Ausführungen. Wieviele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Vorgehen eine so banale Frage mit sich bringt...#6


----------

